# Another retrofox $1000 haul (hk, look what you made me do)



## retrofox (Feb 10, 2009)

OMG here I go again...so I bought almost the whole collection minus the bracelet ($34??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, the keychain, and the petite makeup bag (too small!). I bought some doubles (notice the (x2) inserts), but I didn't want to pull them out of the package for this photo shoot so they aren't shown. Anyways, enjoy eyef***ing my $1000 haul!!!





The goods!










The Medium Makeup Bag (Shown with a Sharpie so you can get an idea of the size). I actually really like the size and it even has a pocket in the inside (I put the purse mirror in it)





Lovin the HK dolls so I got 2! 





The Brush Set...





so here's my take: LOVE the cup, hate the brushes. The cup looks like a plastic cheap cup but its actually smooth hard plastic that feels is kinda heavy. It looks like it would fall over if you put full size brushes in it, but I put all 10 of my full size brushes in it (4 are face brushes) and it didn't even budge! The brushes on the other hand are horrible. 













Now, for those of you wanting to buy this set for the 187, DON'T! spend your money one the real thing cuz this is only the 187se duofiber (which means the white and black bristles are together, not seperate like the real 187). All together, these brushes feel cheep and I won't be using them, BUT I do l o v e my brush holder and will be using this to store my brushes! Hope this helped!





Purse Mirror





HK Lashes





Palettes yay!





Too Dolly!





Lucky Tom!





The TLC's! in: Popster and Pink Fish





Pigments in: Milk, Mutiny (eBay), and Bell-Bottom Blue (eBay)





Beauty Powder in : Tahitian Sand and Pretty Baby





Blushes in: Tippy, Fun & Games





Glitter Liners in: Kitty Power, Girl Groove, Glitterpuss, Her Glitz
BTW, these are awesome! Soooo pigmented! If you think your a fan of the UD glitter liners, try these and you'll never go back!





Cremesheen glosses in: Boy Bait, Melt in Your Mouth, Ever So Rich (x2), Looks Like sin,  Creme Anglaise, Petite Indulgence (x2)





HK Lipglasses in: Fast Friends, Mimmy, Sweet Strawberry, She Loves Candy (x2), Nice Kitty, Nice to be Nice





Cremesheen & HK lipstick in:Lavender Whip (x2), Fashion Mews (x2), Strayin', Cute-ster, Big Bow, Most Popular, Fresh Brew

NOT SHOWN: Springsheen and Dollymix Blush (palette)
I have 2 traincases coming and some awesome ebay MAC items your gonna wanna see so stay tuned!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Feb 10, 2009)

WOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 10, 2009)

WOW - that is the HK motherlode!  Enjoy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you so much for the details and close up photos of the brush set.  I really wanted this, but since the brushes are so poor (the 109 looks awful), I would essentially be paying $49.50 for a Hello Kitty cup.  Can't justify that one!


----------



## chaffsters33 (Feb 10, 2009)

Holy cazoly. You're kind of my hero.


----------



## glassy girl (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## kera484 (Feb 10, 2009)

Awesome haul!!! Enjoy!


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 10, 2009)

enjoy your haul


----------



## duch3ss25 (Feb 10, 2009)

Wowowowow! My screen is full of drool lol. Just saw HK online and thank you so much for the pics. Was also gonna get the brush sets (just because it's HK) but meh, they look like those being sold on ebay, except with the pink HK lettering. Thanks and enjoy that fantabulous haul!


----------



## blinkymei (Feb 10, 2009)

OMG!!! can i say wow x 100... enjoy your haul!


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Feb 10, 2009)

Im flabergasted!!! I wish i had 1k to blow on MAC...(lil voice in my head says damn lucky biotch) LOL...enjoy!!


----------



## PBunnieP (Feb 10, 2009)

Ridiculously awesomely fantastical!
Wow...just wow. Everything looks so good! (even though I'm not a huge HK fan) But that bright TLC looks fab!
Enjoy!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 11, 2009)

holy shit.

btw, that most popular lipstick looks pretty. i may have to buy that now.


----------



## loveisdisco (Feb 11, 2009)

The popster TLC is awesome! my boyfriend made me buy mine and I really liked it once I put it on for sure.

Also I was less than impressed with the brushes as well, they seemed really flimsy and didn't even feel or look like MAC brushes.....but I got them anyway...ha


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 11, 2009)

Awesome haulage!!!! I may get another Mimmy l/g and She Loves Candy l/g since I've been using them both to death! I like the Kitty Powder g/l and you are so right about the pigmentation!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh jeez, this haul looks gorgeous. Enjoy it!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Feb 11, 2009)

I loved your pictures they really show the items. And I too wanted the brush set just cuz its HK but now i rather spend that $50 on some more makeup hearing all the bad reviews.


----------



## Asphyxia (Feb 11, 2009)

WOW! enjoy. Can't wait for my stuff to come in.


----------



## bernabeu (Feb 11, 2009)

pics are great. I cant wait to get my HK stuff


----------



## orkira (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow.  Thanks so much for the close up pictures and congrats on an amazing haul.


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow!!! Great haul.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 11, 2009)

i love---great now i want that makeupbag!


----------



## Skin*Deep (Feb 11, 2009)

thank you for the close up pics! I didnt really like any of the colors, but wanted an eyeshadow quad just because it was l/e, your pics made up my mind for me (I don't live near a mac counter and have to order online) sometimes it is such surprise ordering online, colors are never what they seem! soooo...I'm off to order now!


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 11, 2009)

DAYUM GIRL! You beat me too! 

How are the Cremesheen Glasses by the way? :O


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 11, 2009)

Have fun with your new collection!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 11, 2009)

..... !!!!!!!! Amazing O_O!!


----------



## joey444 (Feb 11, 2009)

Holy Moly!! Wow, I am sooooo jealous!


----------



## courters (Feb 12, 2009)

I just showed my husband the first picture and asked him how much he thought all that cost.  He went "WHOA! $180?"  I just blinked and then started laughing hysterically.  Maybe I should let him think it only cost $180, that way he will think my hauls are even cheaper!


----------



## loveisdisco (Feb 12, 2009)

Haha my boyfriend thought it bought it all, and i spent (only?) $400 on HK. Poor boy. Especially cause it is on his credit card....


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

Just WOWWWWWW!!!!!!! Great photos too!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 12, 2009)

That is some intense haulage!! thanks for these close up pics.. makes me see that I don't want anything from hello kitty... whats wrong with me? Well except for fresh brew.
good job!


----------



## cuddle x bear (Feb 13, 2009)

wooooow. what a haul! have fun playing with all of your new great stuff!


----------



## melissy (Feb 13, 2009)

The Brush Set...


so here's my take: LOVE the cup, hate the brushes. The cup looks like a plastic cheap cup but its actually smooth hard plastic that feels is kinda heavy. It looks like it would fall over if you put full size brushes in it, but I put all 10 of my full size brushes in it (4 are face brushes) and it didn't even budge! The brushes on the other hand are horrible. 













Now, for those of you wanting to buy this set for the 187, DON'T! spend your money one the real thing cuz this is only the 187se duofiber (which means the white and black bristles are together, not seperate like the real 187). All together, these brushes feel cheep and I won't be using them, BUT I do l o v e my brush holder and will be using this to store my brushes! Hope this helped!

The part where you say the 187SE is duofiber and not seperate like the real 187. what exactly do you mean because the full size 187 brush is also duofiber?


----------



## shyste (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome Haul...enjoy!


----------



## jh4200 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow, have fun!  Thanks for all the pictures.


----------



## makeupbag (Feb 16, 2009)

Enjoy your haul!

Pictures are soo nice -- eye candies for today! 

I read that HK brushes are not that nice -- is that true?


----------



## retrofox (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melissy* 

 
_

The part where you say the 187SE is duofiber and not seperate like the real 187. what exactly do you mean because the full size 187 brush is also duofiber?_

 
I guess I call it a duofiber brush because the instead of having to different kinds of fibers used (like in the real 187 brush), there's only one used (making it a two-in-one fiber). The fibers in the 187se hk brush are just the same: 3/4 black and the last 1/4 end is white instead of having separate  black fibers and separate white fibers. Hope I explained that well enough!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 17, 2009)

That is one amazing haul :O have fun!!


----------



## resin (Feb 18, 2009)

wowzersssssss loved this thanks so much :]


----------



## 34macfan (Feb 18, 2009)

WOW yo are going to be  doing look's until next october. with this haul


----------



## leenybeeny (Feb 19, 2009)

Will you marry me?


----------



## mymacmenagerie (Feb 19, 2009)

cheeze-us!!!  very NICE!!!!


----------



## angelicrena (Feb 20, 2009)

i'm jealous....my boyfriend gave me a limit of $50 max to spend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 fortunately i came out with $150 but thats nothing compared to your load! i want the cutester lipstick now dam haha


----------



## Flowitu (Feb 21, 2009)

aw, lucky you. I would never have THAT much money to buy high-end luxury..


----------



## kay_411 (Feb 22, 2009)

theres actually no words to express my emotions. Have fun though


----------



## Yushimi (Feb 22, 2009)

Woahhhh lolz my $500 haul feels like nothing compared to yours!!
You're so lucky that you got your hands on that mirror 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's sold out where I live lolz.

Wow, enjoyyyyyyy those products


----------



## charmaine 82 (Feb 23, 2009)

My God I'm really stunned w/ all ur HK


----------



## User38 (Feb 23, 2009)

WOW! Congrats and enjoy! Beautiful haul


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 23, 2009)

holly poop!!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Feb 23, 2009)

wow! nice haulage! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and thanks for the close-up pics of everything! enjoy your goodies!


----------

